# Buying property in WA



## debarnab (May 7, 2014)

If i am a buyer, do i need to pay the property agent for buying the property? If yes, what is the percentage?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

debarnab said:


> If i am a buyer, do i need to pay the property agent for buying the property? If yes, what is the percentage?


No the vendor pays the agents commission . The only time you may pay a commission to the agent is if you specifically engaged an agent to act on your behalf to purchase a property that was not for sale, but even then any commission would be negotiable.


----------

